# Il peggiore incubo!



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao
ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno che abbia passato quello che sto passando io perchè mi è crollato il mondo addosso e non so come tirarlo su.
Ho 37 anni e da sei sto/stavo con il mio uomo. 
Quando ci siamo conosciuti io ero presa da un altro e lui ha fatto l'IMPOSSIBILE per avermi e alla fine c'è riuscito con grazia, pazienza infinita e dedizione!
In sei mesi siamo andati a vivere insieme....ed è stato bellissimo.
In questi sei anni abbiamo costruito tantissimo, abbiamo fatto e realizzato grandi progetti tra cui un attività (mia ma con il suo assoluto aiuto), abbiamo preso l'affidamento dei suoi due meravigliosi figli che da un anno vivono con noi e da poco meno di un anno abbiamo deciso di fare una bella casa in cui stare tutti e 4 insieme.
Lui mi ha dato delle sofferenze negli anni passati...una volta beccato a cena con una sua ex e una volta un messaggio a me che era indirizzato ad un altra in cui diceva che ci si poteva sentire per fare due chiacchiere.
Vabè...niente di che...ma io sono diventata intollerate e dubbiosa su ogni sua amicizia.
Fattostà che 3 mesi fa becco sul suo telfonino dei messaggi "un pò troppo confidenziali" con una sua coetanea 
....Buongiorno Tesoro...cosa stai facendo....se sei libera domani ci possiamo vedere....
MI è cascato il mondo!
Lui ha giurato e spergiurato che erano solo messaggi e che è nel suo modo di fare! ma io non gli credo.
Inizia un calvario assurdo....io divento ossessiva e dubbiosa in ogni modo: non gli credo! non gli credo! divento investigatrice, arrivo addirittura a frugare nella spazzatura!
Lui giura e spergiura che non è successo niente. 
Passo 3 mesi di cacca e lui mi dice che mi sta vicino, che deve solo amarmi come ha sempre fatto.
Due giorni fa becco una clip sul suo profilo FB (di cui io ho le password) mandato da lei di un tipo che bacia la pancia a una....mi sale il sangue al cervello. Non so che fare...e poi decido di far finta e le rispondo fingendo di essere lui.
Per farla breve questa è la risposta "Comunque mi piace sempre un casino, tutte le volte diverso, tutte le volte più bello e stamattina è stato fantastico".
____
Lui, dopo mie urla agghiaccianti e infamazioni di ogni tipo, insiste per vedermi e mi dice che ha fatto sesso con lei...prima dei messaggi di tre mesi prima...ma io non gli credo....perchè lei dice è stato bello stamattina?
Mi implora perdono. ma io non gli credo! non gli credo! lo metto alle strette e salta fuori che se l'è scopata DOPO CHE IO HO TROVATO QUEI MESSAGGI TRE MESI FA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cioè mentre io agonizzavo per i messaggi e cercavo di perdonarlo e di ricostruire la nostra storia, lui si scopava quella.........che schifo!
E salta fuori che è successo quello e altre due cose non meno gravi.
Dice che è stato solo sesso...che ha ragionato con il pisello.....che mi ama da impazzire....che stiamo costruendo tante cose insieme........... ma il mio peggiore incubo si è avverato: il mio ----- si è scopato un altra!
Scusate sono stata troppo prolissa.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

I sentimenti che provi sono comprensibili: disgusto, rabbia, dolore, orgoglio ferito, delusione.
Però devi tenere un punto fermo: lui ha detto che vuole te e che il tradimento è stato solo sesso.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao, mi spiace molto, soprattutto che ci siano figli di mezzo.  Cercate di salvaguardarli il più possibile. A lui che e' il papa' e che e' la causa del tuo sconquasso, toccherebbe la parte più consistente del lavoro, speriamo ce la faccia.


----------



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

*grazie!*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, mi spiace molto, soprattutto che ci siano figli di mezzo.  Cercate di salvaguardarli il più possibile. A lui che e' il papa' e che e' la causa del tuo sconquasso, toccherebbe la parte più consistente del lavoro, speriamo ce la faccia.


Grazie Mary! lui ha detto che è pronto a ribaltare la sua vita ma io non lo so.....continuerò a dubitare di lui.
I suoi due bimbi sono stupendi, ci vogliamo bene e sono molto dispiaciuti di non vedermi anche perchè io sono andata via di casa!
GRazie mille


----------



## Ryoga74 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ciao
> ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno che abbia passato quello che sto passando io perchè mi è crollato il mondo addosso e non so come tirarlo su.
> Ho 37 anni e da sei sto/stavo con il mio uomo.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti io ero presa da un altro e lui ha fatto l'IMPOSSIBILE per avermi e alla fine c'è riuscito con grazia, pazienza infinita e dedizione!
> ...


Ciao Aidi non sei stata per nulla troppo prolissa, tranquilla. Ti sono vicino visto che anche il mio matrimonio è atato recentemente funestato dall'ammissione della mia consorte di avermi tradito con un altro, sebbene le due situazioni siano abbastanza diverse.
Valuta bene se vale la pena costruire un futuro insieme a un uomo che da quanto scrivi è un mentitore cronico. Adesso la rabbia e lo sconforto annebbia qualunque tentativo di considerazione lucida, prenditi il tempo che ti serve per ritrovare il giusto equilibrio e poi decidi. Intanto sfogati pure qui dentro, ci sarà sempre qualcuno disposto ad ascoltarti...



Brunetta ha detto:


> I sentimenti che provi sono comprensibili: disgusto, rabbia, dolore, orgoglio ferito, delusione.
> Però devi tenere un punto fermo: lui ha detto che vuole te e che il tradimento è stato solo sesso.


...però le ha anche raccontato un sacco di frottole, e lo ha fatto sistematicamente fino a che lo ha messo alle strette. Sicura che si possa fidare di lui?



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, mi spiace molto, soprattutto che ci siano figli di mezzo.  Cercate di salvaguardarli il più possibile. A lui che e' il papa' e che e' la causa del tuo sconquasso, toccherebbe la parte più consistente del lavoro, speriamo ce la faccia.


...i figli non sono di Aidi, che ne ha avuto solo di recente l'affidamento. Sono di lui. Che per quanto brutto da dire, è un po' diverso che se fossero di entrambi. Va ovviamente valutato ANCHE il bene dei minori, ma in questro caso non trovo sia vincolante per lei se non vede un futuro con un uomo che ha dimostrato che SISTEMATICAMENTE mente e tradisce...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ciao
> ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno che abbia passato quello che sto passando io perchè mi è crollato il mondo addosso e non so come tirarlo su.
> Ho 37 anni e da sei sto/stavo con il mio uomo.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti io ero presa da un altro e lui ha fatto l'IMPOSSIBILE per avermi e alla fine c'è riuscito con grazia, pazienza infinita e dedizione!
> ...


Ciao, mi dispiace, capisco benissimo la tua rabbia. In effetti continuare a vedersi con lei quando tu avevi già letto i messaggi è stato veramente da stupido.


----------



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

*il tempo che mi serve....*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Aidi non sei stata per nulla troppo prolissa, tranquilla. Ti sono vicino visto che anche il mio matrimonio è atato recentemente funestato dall'ammissione della mia consorte di avermi tradito con un altro, sebbene le due situazioni siano abbastanza diverse.
> Valuta bene se vale la pena costruire un futuro insieme a un uomo che da quanto scrivi è un mentitore cronico. Adesso la rabbia e lo sconforto annebbia qualunque tentativo di considerazione lucida, prenditi il tempo che ti serve per ritrovare il giusto equilibrio e poi decidi. Intanto sfogati pure qui dentro, ci sarà sempre qualcuno disposto ad ascoltarti...
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie a tutti! Fatemi capire però....cosa vuol dire "prenditi il tempo che ti serve?" io sono andata via di casa anche se mi vedo e mi sento con lui. Non dovrei lo so ma fondamentalmente mi manca LUI COM'ERA PRIMA...IL MIO VERO LUI...che forse non esiste.
Il tempo........................per cosa?


----------



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

*stupido è un eufemismo!*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, mi dispiace, capisco benissimo la tua rabbia. In effetti continuare a vedersi con lei quando tu avevi già letto i messaggi è stato veramente da stupido.


Giusto perchè non si possono scrivere parolacce diciamo che è stato uno stupido! ;-)

grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Fatemi capire però....cosa vuol dire "prenditi il tempo che ti serve?" io sono andata via di casa anche se mi vedo e mi sento con lui. Non dovrei lo so ma fondamentalmente mi manca LUI COM'ERA PRIMA...IL MIO VERO LUI...che forse non esiste.
> Il tempo........................per cosa?


Hai già deciso di chiudere la relazione ?


----------



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Aidi non sei stata per nulla troppo prolissa, tranquilla. Ti sono vicino visto che anche il mio matrimonio è atato recentemente funestato dall'ammissione della mia consorte di avermi tradito con un altro, sebbene le due situazioni siano abbastanza diverse.
> Valuta bene se vale la pena costruire un futuro insieme a un uomo che da quanto scrivi è un mentitore cronico. Adesso la rabbia e lo sconforto annebbia qualunque tentativo di considerazione lucida, prenditi il tempo che ti serve per ritrovare il giusto equilibrio e poi decidi. Intanto sfogati pure qui dentro, ci sarà sempre qualcuno disposto ad ascoltarti...
> 
> 
> ...


In realtà per avere l'affidamento dei figli abbiamo combattuto parecchio...e ci sono state molte situazioni difficilissime da superare! non sono mamma ma mi piace chiamarmi "vice-mamma". 
Non è vincolante ma loro sono importanti per me anche perchè so cosa hanno passato negli anni passati e non voglio che stiano male di nuovo. Fanno parte di me.
Però lui mi tradisce si............che schifo!


----------



## Ryoga74 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Fatemi capire però....cosa vuol dire "prenditi il tempo che ti serve?" io sono andata via di casa anche se mi vedo e mi sento con lui. Non dovrei lo so ma fondamentalmente mi manca LUI COM'ERA PRIMA...IL MIO VERO LUI...che forse non esiste.
> Il tempo........................per cosa?


Adesso ti manca la lucidità per prendere una decisione ponderata.
Perchè hai tanta rabbia dentro.
Perchè sei soffocata dalla delusione di un uomo che si è dimostrato diverso da quell'ideale che hai imparato ad amare.
Perchè si insinua tutta la tua insicurezza montata dalle mille bugie di un uomo che ha tradito la tua fiducia, ha tradito il tuo amore, ha tradito la sua donna.

Ci vuole del tempo per gestire tali emozioni, per riuscire a trovare le giuste risposte e capire come agire per il meglio. 
Poi quanto sia il tempo necessario, dipende da te. Io ancora sono in quel limbo, anche se ho fatto già delle scelte...


----------



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

*Non so che fare............*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai già deciso di chiudere la relazione ?


In realtà no.......non ho deciso...è successo tre giorni fa e sono sottosopra: ribaltata praticamente.
Però sono andata via di casa. Voglio vederlo trascinarsi a terra e rancolare !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

*e come?*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Adesso ti manca la lucidità per prendere una decisione ponderata.
> Perchè hai tanta rabbia dentro.
> Perchè sei soffocata dalla delusione di un uomo che si è dimostrato diverso da quell'ideale che hai imparato ad amare.
> Perchè si insinua tutta la tua insicurezza montata dalle mille bugie di un uomo che ha tradito la tua fiducia, ha tradito il tuo amore, ha tradito la sua donna.
> ...


Sei via di casa anche tu?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Giusto perchè non si possono scrivere parolacce diciamo che è stato uno stupido! ;-)
> 
> grazie


Qui si possono scrivere :up:

Ed è liberatorio.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

Per capire quello che vuoi tu devi capire quello che vuole lui.
Lui ha detto che vuole te.
È un bugiardo, traditore, un po' sciocchino  (le parolacce le lascio a te) ma vuole te.
Tu devi decidere se vuoi lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> In realtà no.......non ho deciso...è successo tre giorni fa e sono sottosopra: ribaltata praticamente.
> Però sono andata via di casa. Voglio vederlo trascinarsi a terra e rancolare !!!!!!!!!


Ok, mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per capire quello che vuoi tu devi capire quello che vuole lui.
> Lui ha detto che vuole te.
> È un bugiardo, traditore, un po' sciocchino  (le parolacce le lascio a te) ma vuole te.
> Tu devi decidere se vuoi lui.


Io voglio il Lui prima di tutto questo! 
Non capisco!!!!!!!! stavamo bene! sesso, comunicazione, relazioni, lavoro............perchè????????
Forse aveva tutto e gli serviva qualcosa di più? ma non a me daiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ryoga74 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sei via di casa anche tu?


No,è lei che ha tradito, è lei che leva le tende (a breve)


----------



## Ryoga74 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Io voglio il Lui prima di tutto questo!
> Non capisco!!!!!!!! stavamo bene! sesso, comunicazione, relazioni, lavoro............perchè????????
> Forse aveva tutto e gli serviva qualcosa di più? ma non a me daiiiiiiiiiiiii


Scusa, ma ti serve che qualcuno sia schietto: il LUI prima di tutto questo...


*NON ESISTE PIU'
*

Sempre che sia mai esistito e non fosse il parto di una tua fantasia, foraggiata dalle illusioni create dalle sue menzogne.

Quello con cui hai a che fare è quello che hai di fronte OGGI, e devi capire come ti ha già scritto Brunetta se è con QUESTO uomo che tu vuoi costruire una famiglia...


----------



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No,è lei che ha tradito, è lei che leva le tende (a breve)


Non ho seguito la tua storia....sono nuova qui....ma davvero mi dispiace! come stai?


----------



## Aidi (25 Ottobre 2015)

*è quello che temo*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma ti serve che qualcuno sia schietto: il LUI prima di tutto questo...
> 
> 
> *NON ESISTE PIU'
> ...


è quello che temo.........ma la variante "scappatella" o "sbandata" o "voglia di trasgressione".....non esiste? 
ditemi che esiste !!!!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è quello che temo.........ma la variante "scappatella" o "sbandata" o "voglia di trasgressione".....non esiste?
> ditemi che esiste !!!!!!!!


ti va di raccontarci come vi siete conosciuti e come mai si è separato dalla prima moglie?


----------



## disincantata (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Grazie Mary! lui ha detto che è pronto a ribaltare la sua vita ma io non lo so.....continuerò a dubitare di lui.
> I suoi due bimbi sono stupendi, ci vogliamo bene e sono molto dispiaciuti di non vedermi anche perchè io sono andata via di casa!
> GRazie mille


Benvenuta.
Cosa  vuol dire  con 'pronto a ribaltare la sua vita'?
Perdere il vizio?
Perche' da quel poco che hai raccontato sembra un seriale. UNO CHE  ha bisogno di conferme e le cerca.
NON e ' facile per lui 'rassegnarsi' alla monogamia. 
Mi dispiace ma al tuo posto starei attenta, se non hai figli tuoi con lui 'salvati'.


----------



## disincantata (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è quello che temo.........ma la variante "scappatella" o "sbandata" o "voglia di trasgressione".....non esiste?
> ditemi che esiste !!!!!!!!



CERTO che esiste, talmente tanto che non possono farne a meno.


----------



## Ryoga74 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è quello che temo.........ma la variante "scappatella" o "sbandata" o "voglia di trasgressione".....non esiste?
> ditemi che esiste !!!!!!!!


Tesoro esistere esiste, ma non sembra proprio il tuo caso. 
Perchè lo hai scritto tu stessa: in un periodo temporale di TRE MESI il tuo uomo ti ha cornificato più volte, visto che ha ammesso quelle di tre mesi fa e hai beccato tu l'amante che parlava di una scopata fresca fresca...
Dicesi relazione extraconiugale, aveva una amante. 

Quindi l'ideale che ti sei fatta di lui devi cercare di dimenticarlo. Il che non vuol dire a priori di chiudere le porte a qualsiasi tentativo di riconciliazione. Puoi anche trovare le giuste motivazioni che ti portano a continuare la relazione con lui. E può darsi che la cosa possa persino funzionare. Però ricorda bene con che persona stai cercando di rimettere a posto le cose, perchè se non riesci a vederlo per quello che è realmente rischi di riprovare a costruire qualcosa con un uomo l'ideale dell'uomo che ti troveresti a fianco nella vita...


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

*ribaltare la vita*



disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Cosa  vuol dire  con 'pronto a ribaltare la sua vita'?
> Perdere il vizio?
> Perche' da quel poco che hai raccontato sembra un seriale. UNO CHE  ha bisogno di conferme e le cerca.
> ...


Con ribaltare la vita intendeva abbandonare certe routine e certe abitudini ma anche cambiare lavoro, casa, numero di telefono, mi ha detto di andare a lavorare con lui....da quello che dice...se glielo chiedessi..... mi porterebbe a Onolulu (anche se non si scrive così)....


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Con ribaltare la vita intendeva abbandonare certe routine e certe abitudini ma anche cambiare lavoro, casa, numero di telefono, mi ha detto di andare a lavorare con lui....da quello che dice...se glielo chiedessi..... mi porterebbe a Onolulu (anche se non si scrive così)....


QUINDI ha praticamente ammesso fosse un vizio. Le cercava le occasioni.

E'  da  capire il perche' ed inoltre perche' non si sia fermato neppure dopo i tuoi forti sospetti.

Mi ricorda purtroppo qualcuno, non mio marito, altro genere di traditore. 

L'uomo perfetto.......peccato non esistesse, e pure lei piangeva e voleva 'quello di prima'.


----------



## Divì (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è quello che temo.........ma la variante "scappatella" o "sbandata" o "voglia di trasgressione".....non esiste?
> ditemi che esiste !!!!!!!!


Ciao, mi dispiace per quello che è successo. Certo che le varianti che dici esistono. La maggior parte dei tradimenti nOn comportano abbandoni.

Ma fanno male lo stesso e comunque tutto cambia anche se si resta insieme, e il cammino è parecchio in salita.

Un abbraccio


----------



## JON (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ciao
> ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno che abbia passato quello che sto passando io perchè mi è crollato il mondo addosso e non so come tirarlo su.
> Ho 37 anni e da sei sto/stavo con il mio uomo.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti io ero presa da un altro e lui ha fatto l'IMPOSSIBILE per avermi e alla fine c'è riuscito con grazia, pazienza infinita e dedizione!
> ...


Tu stai costruendo, non lui. Magari quando 6 anni fa ti ha voluta era diverso, ma ora è cambiato o forse è sempre stato così. Solo sesso, probabilmete, ma ha anche mentito spudoratamente. Va bene sbagliare, ma perseverare..... quindi non ho ben capito cosa crede di star costruendo se non che si è fatto strada nella TUA vita, nel TUO lavoro, incorporando tutta la sua vita. E intanto si fa pure i cazzi suoi. Comunque mi dispiace, tieni anche presente che quello che sai potrebbe essere solo una parte.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Aidi. Benvenuta. 
Non ti piacera' quello che ho da dirti. 
La penso come Disincantata. 
L'uomo di prima non esiste. Non e' mai esistito. 
Il tuo compagno e' un seriale, uno a cui una donna sola non basta mai. 
Non gli basterai mai, capisci? Se dopo solo sei anni di relazione, hai gia' trovato diversi messaggi rivolti ad altre e la conferma di un tradimento, che futuro ti aspetta?
Lui ti ama dice, vuole stare con te. E certo perche' questi soggetti qui hanno bisogno di una relazione stabile. E insieme a te anche le altre. Che non sono niente, non contano niente, pero' ci sono. 
Se avesse avuto una sbandata, i miei consigli sarebbero diversi. 
Ma non e' UNA sbandata, sono TANTE cazzate che messe insieme fanno di lui un cretino, uno che non sa tenersi il pisello nelle mutande. 
Sono abbastanza adulta da averne conosciuti diversi di soggetti cosi. E ti posso garantire che non cambiano, non cambiano dopo le lacrime e i pentimenti. 
Hai 36 anni e non hai figli con lui. 
Trova la forza di voltare pagina. Tutto quello che ti dara' il futuro sara' meglio di quello che hai ora....


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...i figli non sono di Aidi, che ne ha avuto solo di recente l'affidamento. Sono di lui. Che per quanto brutto da dire, è un po' diverso che se fossero di entrambi. Va ovviamente valutato ANCHE il bene dei minori, ma in questro caso non trovo sia vincolante per lei se non vede un futuro con un uomo che ha dimostrato che SISTEMATICAMENTE mente e tradisce...


Sono d'accordo con te e gli altri, ma di primo acchito, leggendo la disperazione di Aidi non me la sono sentita di dirle d'emblée ciò che penso, e cioè che il suo uomo, è un gran figlio di puttana. Uno che si sistema nella sua vita, come dice bene Jon, mette in piedi un progetto con lei fatto di casa, lavoro e perfino figli suoi che fa crescere a lei (mica è uno scherzo tirare su due bambini che sono perfino di un'altra donna) e poi va facendo il coglione in giro?  Uno che non si ferma neanche di fronte alla disperazione di lei che comincia a sospettare qualcosa, la rassicura e nel frattempo continua imperterrito per la sua strada? Ma la testa e il cuore dove ce l'ha 'sta gente? Ma almeno fermati, datti un po' di tempo per valutare cosa stai facendo, cosa stai mettendo nel piatto, guarda negli occhi questa donna e chiediti che sapore hanno le sue lacrime. No. Lui continua a chiamare tesoro qualcun'altra e a scoparsela previ messaggini,  come un diciottenne in piena esplosione ormonale.. Aidi, perdonami per la brutalità, ma quest'uomo è un habitué; devi pensare bene a che tipo di vita vuoi. Per quanto riguarda me, tradita anch'io, da quello che ho potuto capire dopo accurate indagini, è stata solo una volta, una mega sbandata poi esauritasi, ed è solo per questo, perchè credo che lui abbia capito la portata gravissima di quello che ha fatto, che ci sto dando un'altra possibilità. Diversamente non so, ci penserei molto bene.



JON ha detto:


> Tu stai costruendo, non lui. Magari quando 6 anni fa  ti ha voluta era diverso, ma ora è cambiato o forse è sempre stato così.  Solo sesso, probabilmete, ma ha anche mentito spudoratamente. Va bene  sbagliare, ma perseverare..... quindi non ho ben capito cosa crede di  star costruendo se non che si è fatto strada nella TUA vita, nel TUO  lavoro, incorporando tutta la sua vita. E intanto si fa pure i cazzi  suoi. Comunque mi dispiace, tieni anche presente che quello che sai  potrebbe essere solo una parte.



Quotone.


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Aidi*

anche mio marito, ultimamente, mi ha dato tanti dispiaceri...scoperto che è stato un seriale in tutti gli anni di fidanzamento (anche se secoli fa...) e beccato mentre aveva una avventura in corso qualche anno fa.
Sofferenza enorme, in pratica è diventato un perfetto sconosciuto dalla sera alla mattina.
La penso in generale come Tessa, chi è così di natura ci si mantiene.
Mio marito è anni che si sta dando un gran daffare a sostenere che non è vero e che, perché se lo si vuole, si può cambiare e che lui ne è la prova vivente!

Infatti, lui si giudica, tutto sommato, positivamente dicendo che una scivolata nel corso di una vita matrimoniale ci può stare, in pratica lui ha fatto molto presto ad "assolversi" col discorso che tutti gli uomini sono tentati dal sesso che va visto nell'ottica del gioco e della distrazione, quindi una piccola deviazione dalla giusta via, ma che l'importante sia continuare ad impegnarsi per comportarsi seriamente, mantenendo il controllo.     

Ecco, ti chiederai come io viva tutto questo...
Male, a tal punto da essermi costruita una barriera intorno a lui e al mio cuore e dall'essermi creata un mondo tutto mio dove lui non c'è, o, al massimo, quando sono più predisposta, dove lui occupa un posto piccolo piccolo e in fondo.
Questo per evitare di sfinirmi nei dubbi e nei controlli che mi fanno male e mi fanno sprecare solo tempo vitale. 
Non mi fido e non credo che mi fiderò mai più di lui. Ormai la fiducia è andata e se l'è giocata lui. 
A volte, però, la corazza che mi sono costruita non basta...e qualche dubbio e tormento sfugge pronto ad aggredirmi.
E' successo anche di recente e mi sono guastata l'intera estate...che cretina!

Ci vuole uno spirito da crocerossina non indifferente e io, evidentemente, ce l'ho ad un discreto livello, ma, come vedi, non funziona più neanche questo e, prendendone atto, ho dovuto usare le contromisure per sopravvivere e salvarmi.
Ma questo non è amore e la mia non posso chiamarla più coppia.

Questo è lo scenario che, purtroppo, ti ho delineato, ma lo sai anche tu che la tua vita, se resti con lui, è altamente probabile che sia basata sui sospetti e sui controlli.
Chiediti se è la vita che vuoi.
Io credo che non la voglia nessuno, però, a te la scelta.


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è quello che temo.........*ma la variante "scappatella" o "sbandata" o "voglia di trasgressione".....non esiste? *
> ditemi che esiste !!!!!!!!




Ma infatti le sue sono state scappatelle come intendi tu.
Però, non è questo il punto.
Il punto è scoprire se lui ne ha talmente bisogno da essere un aspetto che fa parte della sua vita.
E' quello che volevo scoprire io e per cui mi ci sono ossessionata anni (ripeto, che spreco!).
Per me sarebbe fondamentale saperlo perché cambierebbe il modo di pormi nei suoi confronti. 
Considera che la nostra pseudo-ricostruzione si è basata unicamente sulla tesi della sua "conversione", quindi confutare questo dato è/era di importanza vitale, anche per la speranza di poter ricucire qualcosa.
Poi, però, giunge la stanchezza e il desiderio di liberarsi da questi dubbi che appesantiscono l'animo.
E allora si trova il proprio modo di liberarsene e ognuno trova quello a lui più congeniale per vivere degnamente questa vita.
Io ho trovato il distacco e ci sto ancora lavorando...ma tu hai ancora tante scelte davanti e la vita ancora tutta da giocare.
Intanto, hai fatto benissimo ad andartene e non avere fretta di decidere, ma pondera bene e riflettici non 100 ma 1000 volte. 
Il corso che diamo alla nostra vita dipende moltissimo da noi, specie in questi casi e una decisione sbagliata può costarci cara.


----------



## mistral (26 Ottobre 2015)

Un termine per descrivere un uomo separato con figli piccoli che si ritrova con l'immensa fortuna di avere una nuova compagna che lo ama  (per la quale ha fatto carte false per conquistarla) che accoglie lui e i suoi figli e comincia a creare la sua vita in funzione loro,indipendente economicamente......beh,credo che lo si debba ancora coniare ma al momento "coglione deficiente" potrebbe rendere l'idea.
Mi spiace che ti sia ritrovata con un compagno idiota e mi dispiace ancora di più per i suoi figli che devono attingere da un elemento simile le loro sicurezze per il futuro,
Tu te ne puoi liberare ,loro no.
Il fatto che abbia un cervello che non ci arriva a pensare che se stavi facendo domande e se avevi forti sospetti prima o poi avresti trovato il modo di andare a fondo e scoprire la verità con relative conseguenze DRAMMATICHE sulle vostre vite ,mi fa pensare che fosse sicuro di essere un gran furbo oppure che fosse convinto che te fossi una grande cretina.
In ogni caso quoto chi dice che gente così ,completamente irriconoscente verso i regali che la vita gli ha fatto ,merita solo di perdere tutto.
Sono "uomini" che hanno bisogno della colf /baby sitter a casa e delle olgettine in giro che gli ricordino tutti giorni quanto sia in gamba a letto ,ogni volta più bello pensa un pò.(ammesso che le ancelle di turno sappiano che lui ha una compagna ).

Tornando a te,mi dispiace ,lo so cosa stai passando in questi giorni.Fatti forza e prenditi del tempo per calmarti e capire bene la situazione .Io al tuo posto eviterei per ora di dirlo ad amici e parenti perché la decisione deve essere solamente tua.
Alza lo sguardo e metti a fuoco un punto molto lontano ,per quanto male tu stia ora,in ogni caso il tempo farà il suo sporco lavoro.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ciao
> ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno che abbia passato quello che sto passando io perchè mi è crollato il mondo addosso e non so come tirarlo su.
> Ho 37 anni e da sei sto/stavo con il mio uomo.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti io ero presa da un altro e lui ha fatto l'IMPOSSIBILE per avermi e alla fine c'è riuscito con grazia, pazienza infinita e dedizione!
> ...


Lasciarlo immediatamente è il minimo che puoi fare secondo me. Ha mentito troppe volte e farlo in un determinato contesto che tu hai scritto ha il suo sporco perchè.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è quello che temo.........ma la variante "scappatella" o "sbandata" o "voglia di trasgressione".....non esiste?
> ditemi che esiste !!!!!!!!


Perche' queste saresti disposta a perdonarle?
Perche' il plurale conta. 
ScappatellE sbandatE trasgressionI


----------



## eagle (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ciao
> ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno che abbia passato quello che sto passando io perchè mi è crollato il mondo addosso e non so come tirarlo su.
> Ho 37 anni e da sei sto/stavo con il mio uomo.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti io ero presa da un altro e lui ha fatto l'IMPOSSIBILE per avermi e alla fine c'è riuscito con grazia, pazienza infinita e dedizione!
> ...


Ci


----------



## Uroboro (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è quello che temo.........ma la variante "scappatella" o "sbandata" o "voglia di trasgressione".....non esiste?
> ditemi che esiste !!!!!!!!


Voi donne siete fantastiche, è per questo che siete meglio degli uomini 

Esiste la scappatella, ma tendenzialmente dura una volta poi ti rivesti tanti saluti e mai più risentirci...
la tipa ha scritto che ogni volta è diverso.... non lo so come valutare la cosa, o come tu registrerai nel tempo la cosa. Si perchè ora dici che lo rivuoi che vuoi lui ma domani? Tutti i se e i ma ai quali risponderà solo parzialmente saranno sempre li a rodere....

Però si la scappatella esiste, ma è il tuo caso?


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ma per capire, la scappatella è  meglio? Senza polemica... Uno che scopa a destra e a manca e mette a rischio la serenità di una famiglia perché non riesce a tenersi il pisello nelle mutande è più rassicurante? Che poi una scapattella è una scapattella, più scappattelle son una relazione... Benvenuta Aidi. Anche se era meglio non avessi avuto bisogno di arrivare fin qui...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Ma per capire, la scappatella è  meglio? Senza polemica... Uno che scopa a destra e a manca e mette a rischio la serenità di una famiglia perché non riesce a tenersi il pisello nelle mutande è più rassicurante? *Che poi una scapattella è una scapattella, più scappattelle son una relazione... Benvenuta Aidi. Anche se era meglio non avessi avuto bisogno di arrivare fin qui...


Anche a me questa cosa lascia sempre molto perplessa
Ma del resto sai che gli uomini (tutti gli uomini) sono così


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me questa cosa lascia sempre molto perplessa
> Ma del resto sai che gli uomini (tutti gli uomini) sono così


E perché si cerca di convincere ed autoconvincersi che gli
uomini(TUTTI) son degli eterni bambinoni che quando vedono il cioccolato non capiscono più niente e si dimenticano che le verdure hanno più vitamine. Pooooveri cuccioli. Non è colpa loro, è colpa del cioccolato e dei loro istinti incontrollabili... Ma se li consideriamo così, allora dovremmo stare attente che non gli s'incastri il pisello da qualche parte....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> In realtà no.......non ho deciso...è successo tre giorni fa e sono sottosopra: ribaltata praticamente.
> Però sono andata via di casa. Voglio vederlo trascinarsi a terra e rancolare !!!!!!!!!


Lo farà.

Nel frattempo ha già scritto all'amante/i: "Acque agitate. Sono stato beccato. Ci risentiamo appena la situazione si sarà calmata."


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lo farà.
> 
> Nel frattempo ha già scritto all'amante/i: "Acque agitate. Sono stato beccato. Ci risentiamo appena la situazione si sarà calmata."


sei perfido


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ma qualcuno mi può illuminare su una cosa che non capisco...
Ma dove cazzo trova tutta sta gente il tempo per conoscere/sedurre/scopare tutte queste donne avendo una casa, dei figli in affido e una compagna, ma come cazzo si fa?
No, per dire, io qualche problema ce l'avrei, almeno di tempo.


----------



## Uroboro (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno mi può illuminare su una cosa che non capisco...
> Ma dove cazzo trova tutta sta gente il tempo per conoscere/sedurre/scopare tutte queste donne avendo una casa, dei figli in affido e una compagna, ma come cazzo si fa?
> No, per dire, io qualche problema ce l'avrei, almeno di tempo.


Devi fare un corso di formazione sull'utilizzo efficace del tempo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno mi può illuminare su una cosa che non capisco...
> Ma dove cazzo trova tutta sta gente il tempo per conoscere/sedurre/scopare tutte queste donne avendo una casa, dei figli in affido e una compagna, ma come cazzo si fa?
> No, per dire, io qualche problema ce l'avrei, almeno di tempo.


Basta avere un lavoro che ti consenta pause pranzo un po' più lunghe
Puoi uscire prima dall'ufficio e concederti un paio d'ore prima di tornare a casa
Rinunci a uscite con gli amici e le fai diventare incontro con l'amante


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno mi può illuminare su una cosa che non capisco...
> Ma dove cazzo trova tutta sta gente il tempo per conoscere/sedurre/scopare tutte queste donne avendo una casa, dei figli in affido e una compagna, ma come cazzo si fa?
> No, per dire, io qualche problema ce l'avrei, almeno di tempo.


Parli di President?


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Parli di President?



No, in generale.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta avere un lavoro che ti consenta pause pranzo un po' più lunghe
> Puoi uscire prima dall'ufficio e concederti un paio d'ore prima di tornare a casa
> Rinunci a uscite con gli amici e le fai diventare incontro con l'amante


Che vita d'inferno!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Parli di President?


Non ho tempo nemmeno di allacciarmi le scarpe.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho tempo nemmeno di allacciarmi le scarpe.


Occhio al cuore e alla pressione!


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta avere un lavoro che ti consenta pause pranzo un po' più lunghe
> Puoi uscire prima dall'ufficio e concederti un paio d'ore prima di tornare a casa
> Rinunci a uscite con gli amici e le fai diventare incontro con l'amante


Con gli amici alla lunga è un rischio.
Sì, il lavoro è l'unico tempo elastico, se puoi farlo.
No, dico così, perché tante volte ci penso su... ma io di tempo per seguire una storia parallela non ne avrei... ne ho già poco per dormire il giusto...
Però qui leggo tante storie e tanta gente che ha parecchio tempo... e quasi quasi li invidio.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Con gli amici alla lunga è un rischio.
> Sì, il lavoro è l'unico tempo elastico, se puoi farlo.
> No, dico così, perché tante volte ci penso su... ma io di tempo per seguire una storia parallela non ne avrei... ne ho già poco per dormire il giusto...



Si storie esclusivamente diurne, nel caso la spacci per collega.
Solo l'idea di uscire a cena la sera e di beccare qualcuno che conosco......


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Con gli amici alla lunga è un rischio.
> Sì, il lavoro è l'unico tempo elastico, se puoi farlo.
> No, dico così, perché tante volte ci penso su... ma io di tempo per seguire una storia parallela non ne avrei... ne ho già poco per dormire il giusto...
> Però qui leggo tante storie e tanta gente che ha parecchio tempo... e quasi quasi li invidio.


Dipende cosa intendi con parecchio tempo e che vita fai
Non ho capito il rischio degli amici


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi con parecchio tempo e che vita fai
> *Non ho capito il rischio degli amici*


Gli amici possono fare da copertura una due volte. E comunque li devi mettere al corrente.
Se non li metti al corrente c'è sempre il rischio che in qualche conversazione salti fuori che quella volta tu non c'eri.
Non è un caso che la maggior parte dei tradimenti (reciproci) si consumino in estate, quando le mogli sono al mare coi bambini.
Campo libero ha chi ha spesso impegni/cene/viaggi di lavoro.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi con parecchio tempo e che vita fai
> Non ho capito il rischio degli amici


Sì, il problema è appunto che vita fai. Che lavoro fai.
Se, per esempio, sei un agente di vendita, ti sposti dove ti pare e hai molta libertà.
Se sei in un ufficio, magari piccolo, dove i colleghi son sempre gli stessi da anni, non è detto che ti appoggino, per dire, soprattutto se conoscono anche il consorte, come spesso capita. 
Se il tempo che ti puoi concedere sono solo due ore devi trovare un amante vicino o con molto tempo a disposizione, per abbattere i tempi degli spostamenti. 
Mi son messo a pensare... se volessi farmi un'amante io... ma dove diavolo la incastro? 
Prima della piscina e dopo la palestra della figlia?
O lascio i piatti nel lavello... ma desterei sospetti.
Potrei evitare di stendere il bucato e risparmierei una decina di minuti la sera.
Mannaggia, ho pure piscina e palestre vicini casa, manco sui tempi degli spostamenti posso giocare.
E non c'è neppure la scusa del traffico dalle mie parti. E tra l'altro vado al lavoro con i mezzi in corsia preferenziale.
Uffa.
Comunque ho la fortuna di avere i motel vicini.
Pure mia moglie.


----------



## Domhet (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno mi può illuminare su una cosa che non capisco...
> Ma dove cazzo trova tutta sta gente il tempo per conoscere/sedurre/scopare tutte queste donne avendo una casa, dei figli in affido e una compagna, ma come cazzo si fa?
> No, per dire, io qualche problema ce l'avrei, almeno di tempo.



Perchè tradire è un'arte (cit.)


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Perchè tradire è un'arte (cit.)



Ci sono dei corsi, in giro?


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono dei corsi, in giro?


Non sei portato, lassastà.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me questa cosa lascia sempre molto perplessa
> Ma del resto sai che gli uomini (tutti gli uomini) sono così





Eratò ha detto:


> E perché si cerca di convincere ed autoconvincersi che gli
> uomini(TUTTI) son degli eterni bambinoni che quando vedono il cioccolato non capiscono più niente e si dimenticano che le verdure hanno più vitamine. Pooooveri cuccioli. Non è colpa loro, è colpa del cioccolato e dei loro istinti incontrollabili... Ma se li consideriamo così, allora dovremmo stare attente che non gli s'incastri il pisello da qualche parte....


Sono d'accordo con voi. Dovreste però spiegarmi una cosa. Se tutti gli uomini sono così e nel caso specifico il compagno della nuova entrata ha avuto una storia? più storie? Le ha avute con chi? con le donne?
E se le ha avute con le donne e non con una oca....... mi sa che la cioccolata non piace soltanto ai cerebropiselli.

escusemuà ma insomma eh, famo parte tutti di una stessa famiglia,cerebropiselli e cerebrovagina!


----------



## Domhet (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono dei corsi, in giro?



Albertococo tiene delle lectio magistralis in privato. Ma le quote rosa sono al 100%.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lo farà.
> 
> Nel frattempo ha già scritto all'amante/i: "Acque agitate. Sono stato beccato. Ci risentiamo appena la situazione si sarà calmata."


Probabile eh! 

Nel contesto esce fuori una morale, che da un uomo senza palle non ci si può aspettare che le esca.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi. Dovreste però spiegarmi una cosa. Se tutti gli uomini sono così e nel caso specifico il compagno della nuova entrata ha avuto una storia? più storie? Le ha avute con chi? con le donne?
> E se le ha avute con le donne e non con una oca....... mi sa che la cioccolata non piace soltanto ai cerebropiselli.
> 
> escusemuà ma insomma eh, famo parte tutti di una stessa famiglia,cerebropiselli e cerebrovagina!


Non so perche tu tia sentito toccato... Comunque stavamo affermando in modo ironico il contrario di quello che hai percepito. E cioè che non tutti gli uomini son cosi e che è riduttivo considerarli così.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, il problema è appunto che vita fai. Che lavoro fai.
> Se, per esempio, sei un agente di vendita, ti sposti dove ti pare e hai molta libertà.
> Se sei in un ufficio, magari piccolo, dove i colleghi son sempre gli stessi da anni, non è detto che ti appoggino, per dire, soprattutto se conoscono anche il consorte, come spesso capita.
> Se il tempo che ti puoi concedere sono solo due ore devi trovare un amante vicino o con molto tempo a disposizione, per abbattere i tempi degli spostamenti.
> ...


 Manco ce prova che te beccano subito


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non so perche tu tia sentito toccato... Comunque stavamo affermando in modo ironico il contrario di quello che hai percepito. E cioè che non tutti gli uomini son cosi e che è riduttivo considerarli così.


Come faccio a sentirmi toccato? Non mi sono sentito toccato eratò.

aahhh, ok, ho visto le faccine ma pensavo che un po serie lo eravate. 

Vabbè alla fine il discorso che scrissi vale sempre,pecore escluse eh! :rotfl::rotfl:

Dai eratò mi sono sentito toccato in quanto uomo, e veramente pensavo foste serie, tra un sorriso e l'altro.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come faccio a sentirmi toccato? Non mi sono sentito toccato eratò.
> 
> aahhh, ok, ho visto le faccine ma pensavo che un po serie lo eravate.
> 
> ...


No vabbe non ti preoccupare. Spero che sia chiaro adesso...


----------



## Uroboro (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Con gli amici alla lunga è un rischio.
> Sì, il lavoro è l'unico tempo elastico, se puoi farlo.
> No, dico così, perché tante volte ci penso su... ma io di tempo per seguire una storia parallela non ne avrei... ne ho già poco per dormire il giusto...
> Però qui leggo tante storie e tanta gente che ha parecchio tempo... e quasi quasi li invidio.


E' una questione di sapersi organizzare, certo se lavori in miniera 18 ore al giorno diventa un pochino difficile organizzarsi, ma per il resto il tempo per fare qualunque cosa lo trovi sempre.... se vuoi fare qualcosa la fai, allora la domanda è un'altra... ho la giusta motivazione per dedicare del tempo a questa cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No vabbe non ti preoccupare. Spero che sia chiaro adesso...



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Gli amici possono fare da copertura una due volte. E comunque li devi mettere al corrente.
> Se non li metti al corrente c'è sempre il rischio che in qualche conversazione salti fuori che quella volta tu non c'eri.
> Non è un caso che la maggior parte dei tradimenti (reciproci) si consumino in estate, quando le mogli sono al mare coi bambini.
> Campo libero ha chi ha spesso impegni/cene/viaggi di lavoro.


io non conosco tutti gli amici di mio marito e lui non conosce i miei
Non è che se esco o esce gli faccio il terzo grado
Abbiamo 2000 colleghi, se mi dice che esce con i colleghi mica gli chiedo il codice fiscale e viceversa


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> E' una questione di sapersi organizzare, certo se lavori in miniera 18 ore al giorno diventa un pochino difficile organizzarsi, ma per il resto il tempo per fare qualunque cosa lo trovi sempre.... se vuoi fare qualcosa la fai, allora la domanda è un'altra... ho la giusta motivazione per dedicare del tempo a questa cosa?


Ma che minchia scrivi, giusta motivazione? mavatteneafanculova!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, il problema è appunto che vita fai. Che lavoro fai.
> Se, per esempio, sei un agente di vendita, ti sposti dove ti pare e hai molta libertà.
> Se sei in un ufficio, magari piccolo, dove i colleghi son sempre gli stessi da anni, non è detto che ti appoggino, per dire, soprattutto se conoscono anche il consorte, come spesso capita.
> Se il tempo che ti puoi concedere sono solo due ore devi trovare un amante vicino o con molto tempo a disposizione, per abbattere i tempi degli spostamenti.
> ...


Ma quale appoggio? Mica devi dire ai colleghi che ti vedi con l'amante?
Boh


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi. Dovreste però spiegarmi una cosa. Se tutti gli uomini sono così e nel caso specifico il compagno della nuova entrata ha avuto una storia? più storie? Le ha avute con chi? con le donne?
> E se le ha avute con le donne e non con una oca....... mi sa che la cioccolata non piace soltanto ai cerebropiselli.
> 
> escusemuà ma insomma eh, famo parte tutti di una stessa famiglia,cerebropiselli e cerebrovagina!


sul fatto che tutti gli uomini sono così ero ironica, pensavo che la faccina bastasse


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul fatto che tutti gli uomini sono così ero ironica, pensavo che la faccina bastasse


Ho preso una cantonata. Risolto con Eratò se leggi i post precedenti.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho preso una cantonata. Risolto con Eratò se leggi i post precedenti.


ho letto dopo ma non avevo voglia di cancellare


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


Ah... sul perche tu ti sia sentito toccato. Nel senso che, considerando quello che scrivi sulla tua famiglia, non ti vedo come uno che si fa comandare dal pisello.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non conosco tutti gli amici di mio marito e lui non conosce i miei
> Non è che se esco o esce gli faccio il terzo grado
> Abbiamo 2000 colleghi, se mi dice che esce con i colleghi mica gli chiedo il codice fiscale e viceversa


Ho 4 colleghi io, 2 lei.
Amici tutti conosciuti da entrambi. 
Dura la vita.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Però ragà io a volte non capisco se siete seri o siete cre... o state scherzando. 

Ma insomma eh, si sta a disquisire sul tempo, dinamiche, posti etc etc per avere una relazione extra?

Ma è così difficile che due amanti trovino quel tempo che serve nel tempo che loro hanno a disposizione? ou del loro tempo eh, non del mio o di caio. Cioè se io ho nel mese corrente  un giorno? 2? 5? a disposizione ed in questi giorni un'ora? 2? 5? Me li organizzo. Questo mese non è possibile? Magari nel mese successivo si. 

Non ho tempo? bhe l'alternativa è la sega, se si è veloci, altrimenti manco quella.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però ragà i*o a volte non capisco se* siete seri o siete cre... o *state scherzando.*
> 
> Ma insomma eh, si sta a disquisire sul tempo, dinamiche, posti etc etc per avere una relazione extra?
> 
> ...



E si è capito che non capisci eh...
Lo spunto mi è venuto dalla citazione del messaggio dell' (di un') amante:
"Comunque mi piace sempre un casino, tutte le volte diverso, tutte le volte più bello e stamattina è stato fantastico".
Ma porca puttana.
Io quando la figlia era pccola vita manco avevo il tempo per fare sesso con mia moglie, e che cazzo, tanto si dormiva poco.
Questo a momenti ne ha avute 3 più la moglie e due bimbi in affido.
Ma chi è, l'uomo ragno?


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però ragà io a volte non capisco se siete seri o siete cre... o state scherzando.
> 
> Ma insomma eh, si sta a disquisire sul tempo, dinamiche, posti etc etc per avere una relazione extra?
> 
> ...


Minchia che storia, però.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Probabile eh!
> 
> Nel contesto esce fuori una morale, che *da un uomo senza palle non ci si può aspettare che le esca*.


Questa l'hai copiata da Pasquale Laricchia.

(Invero l'uso del transitivo con il verbo uscire è un inelegante meridionalismo)


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho letto dopo ma non avevo voglia di cancellare


Faccio finta di non aver capito va. E se avessi avuto confidenza ti avrei scritto stronza. 





Eratò ha detto:


> Ah... sul perche tu ti sia sentito toccato. Nel senso che, considerando quello che scrivi sulla tua famiglia, non ti vedo come uno che si fa comandare dal pisello.


Non mi faccio comandare. Ma conosco bene il mio pisello ed avendoci avuto un dialogo a tu per tu ha capito che deve starsene al suo posto, e uscire quando gli faccio un fischio.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E si è capito che non capisci eh...
> Lo spunto mi è venuto dalla citazione del messaggio dell' (di un') amante:
> "Comunque mi piace sempre un casino, tutte le volte diverso, tutte le volte più bello e stamattina è stato fantastico".
> Ma porca puttana.
> ...


ahaahahaaahaa:up:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Minchia che storia, però.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Questa l'hai copiata da Pasquale Laricchia.
> 
> (Invero l'uso del transitivo con il verbo uscire è un inelegante meridionalismo)



Chi minchia è Pasquale Lauricchia, che ruba le mie idee! 

C'hai ragione compà, essendo meridionale il transitivo che esce fuori è proprio quello di uscire le palle all'occorrenza. Ed io, ripeto, essendo meridionale posso parlare da meridionale e per i meridionali. Mi sia consentito( cit berlusconi )


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ho 4 colleghi io, 2 lei.
> Amici tutti conosciuti da entrambi.
> Dura la vita.


Allora rinuncia


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

non posso rispondere a tutti singolarmente.....anche perchè a un certo punto ho perso il filo! ....MA VERAMENTE STATE PARLANDO DI COME TROVARE IL TEMPO PER FARVI UNA SCOPATA????? :-o

Vabè...
lui è agente di commercio per cui figuratevi......il tempo se lo gestisce come vuole, è a contatto con molte persone, ecc.
E' fighetto e narciso....e questo non aiuta perchè ha un bell'aspetto ed è molto gentile (con uomini e donne).

Le scappatelle, che io sappia, non hanno avuto un finale di sesso...infatti non le avevo chiamate così...credo.
Sono state un sms e una cena con una ex (a livello di tempo non ci sarebbe riuscito).
Poi non so se mi sto costruendo un muro per non pensarci o ci credo veramente.
Comunque non ci sono prove concrete di "fati di sesso" per cui, ad oggi, preferisco pensare che sia così.
Poi mi domando....il punto è se mi aveva già tradita fisicamente? prima di questa? 
Lui dice di no......perchè non credergli? obiettivamente per quanto testa di c**** e f***** di p****** e stronzo infame bugiardo, bastardo ecc....può essere che sia stata l'unica volta? perchè no?


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> non posso rispondere a tutti singolarmente.....anche perchè a un certo punto ho perso il filo! ....MA VERAMENTE STATE PARLANDO DI COME TROVARE IL TEMPO PER FARVI UNA SCOPATA????? :-o
> 
> Vabè...
> lui è *agente di commercio* per cui figuratevi......il tempo se lo gestisce come vuole, è a contatto con molte persone, ecc.
> ...


Come l'amante di mia moglie.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Come l'amante di mia moglie.


Be' hanno possibilità di ricavarsi spazi per poter agire indisturbati.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> non posso rispondere a tutti singolarmente.....anche perchè a un certo punto ho perso il filo! ....MA VERAMENTE STATE PARLANDO DI COME TROVARE IL TEMPO PER FARVI UNA SCOPATA????? :-o
> 
> Vabè...
> lui è agente di commercio per cui figuratevi......il tempo se lo gestisce come vuole, è a contatto con molte persone, ecc.
> ...


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

*si è vero*



Tessa ha detto:


> Aidi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non posso rispondere a tutti singolarmente.....anche perchè a un certo punto ho perso il filo! ....MA VERAMENTE STATE PARLANDO DI COME TROVARE IL TEMPO PER FARVI UNA SCOPATA????? :-o
> ...


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' hanno possibilità di ricavarsi spazi per poter agire indisturbati.



Esattamente.
E se a questo fatto ci accompagni anche l'indole tutto sommato piaciona e amante delle donne si capisce che le probabilità che una persona così tradisca (spesso)  sono decisamente più alte rispetto ad altre persone.
Siccome questo lo si è scoperto ora, si può resistere tutta una vita sapendolo?


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> non posso rispondere a tutti singolarmente.....anche perchè a un certo punto ho perso il filo! ....MA VERAMENTE STATE PARLANDO DI COME TROVARE IL TEMPO PER FARVI UNA SCOPATA????? :-o
> 
> Vabè...
> lui è agente di commercio per cui figuratevi......il tempo se lo gestisce come vuole, è a contatto con molte persone, ecc.
> ...




Sì, può essere, tutto può essere...ma la sicurezza non ce l'hai e sei rosa dai dubbi.

Mi fai tenerezza quando dici che lui dice di no...figuriamoci se potrebbe dire diversamente?
Anche il mio dice, anzi, giura di no, e magari è anche vero, ma io non gli credo, anzi preciso che gli credo un 5%.
Meglio che niente...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> E se a questo fatto ci accompagni anche l'indole tutto sommato piaciona e amante delle donne si capisce che le probabilità che una persona così tradisca (spesso)  sono decisamente più alte rispetto ad altre persone.
> Siccome questo lo si è scoperto ora, si può resistere tutta una vita sapendolo?


Diciamo che come professione è una di quelle si presta meglio per un traditore, non possiamo dire però che tutti gli agenti di commercio siano dei traditori. Certo se scopri una volta il tradimento e resti accanto a quella persona devi fidarti, sapendo che le "occasioni" si possono ripetere.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I sentimenti che provi sono comprensibili: disgusto, rabbia, dolore, orgoglio ferito, delusione.
> *Però devi tenere un punto fermo: lui ha detto che vuole te e che il tradimento è stato solo sesso*.


Pure il mio ex lo diceva


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che come professione è una di quelle si presta meglio per un traditore, non possiamo dire però che tutti gli agenti di commercio siano dei traditori. Certo se scopri una volta il tradimento e resti accanto a quella persona devi fidarti, sapendo che le "occasioni" si possono ripetere.


Infatti il problema sta proprio qui, nel "devi fidarti".
Hai utilizzato lo spazio lavorativo, uno spazio privato e obbligato allo stesso tempo, ma soprattutto esclusivo... non è la serata con gli amici (finta) sulla quale al limite una può stare più attenta... o che lui può anche evitare per sedare i dubbi... una vita con l'ansia che lui invece che in giro per clienti sia per motel, proviamo a immaginare cos'è...


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti il problema sta proprio qui, nel "devi fidarti".
> Hai utilizzato lo spazio lavorativo, uno spazio privato e obbligato allo stesso tempo, ma soprattutto esclusivo... non è la serata con gli amici (finta) sulla quale al limite una può stare più attenta... o che lui può anche evitare per sedare i dubbi... *una vita con l'ansia che lui invece che in giro per clienti sia per motel, proviamo a immaginare cos'è.*..




E' terribile, proprio il peggior incubo.
Come si argina?
Diventando fatalisti e concentrandosi su di sé per limitarsi le possibilità di cadere lì col pensiero.


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Infatti!*



danny ha detto:


> Infatti il problema sta proprio qui, nel "devi fidarti".
> Hai utilizzato lo spazio lavorativo, uno spazio privato e obbligato allo stesso tempo, ma soprattutto esclusivo... non è la serata con gli amici (finta) sulla quale al limite una può stare più attenta... o che lui può anche evitare per sedare i dubbi... una vita con l'ansia che lui invece che in giro per clienti sia per motel, proviamo a immaginare cos'è...


Infatti è questo....quello che pensavo fino a 4 giorni fa.....ancora prima di avere la fottutissima conferma!!!! che lui fosse in giro per Motel!!! e magari c'è anche stato: CHE SCHIFOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Pure il mio ex lo diceva



Lo dicono tutti, e poi a seconda dell'estro aggiungono, chi più ne ha più ne metta, proclami d'amore per tentare di reimbastire un futuro insieme diverso e nuovo. Questo dell'amica Aidi le ha proposto Honolulu. Ora, ha pure due bambini in affido e se ne esce con le Hawaii?  Ma che cazzaro è? Perchè, se davvero il lavoro potrebbe portarlo lì (agente di commercio, eh) come mai gli viene in mente solo adesso? Per fa-vo-re.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lo dicono tutti, e poi a seconda dell'estro aggiungono, chi più ne ha più ne metta, proclami d'amore per tentare di reimbastire un futuro insieme diverso e nuovo. Questo dell'amica Aidi le ha proposto Honolulu. Ora, ha pure due bambini in affido e se ne esce con le Hawaii?  Ma che cazzaro è? Perchè, se davvero il lavoro potrebbe portarlo lì (agente di commercio, eh) come mai gli viene in mente solo adesso? Per fa-vo-re.



quoto col sangue


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Pure il mio ex lo diceva


Per me è importante e anche (quasi) vero.
È un modo per comunicare che lei, la tradita, è importante e, qualunque scelta segua, è importante sapere di avere quel posto e quel valore e non accondiscendere ad alcun confronto, come si dice in un'altra discussione.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è importante e anche (quasi) vero.
> È un modo per comunicare che lei, la tradita, è importante e, qualunque scelta segua, è importante sapere di avere quel posto e quel valore e non accondiscendere ad alcun confronto, come si dice in un'altra discussione.


Nella maggior parte dei casi, per me è una frase di circostanza. un frase detta per paura delle conseguenze, per paura di essere lasciati, per paura di restare soli.


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lo dicono tutti, e poi a seconda dell'estro aggiungono, chi più ne ha più ne metta, proclami d'amore per tentare di reimbastire un futuro insieme diverso e nuovo. Questo dell'amica Aidi le ha proposto Honolulu. Ora, ha pure due bambini in affido e se ne esce con le Hawaii?  Ma che cazzaro è? Perchè, se davvero il lavoro potrebbe portarlo lì (agente di commercio, eh) come mai gli viene in mente solo adesso? Per fa-vo-re.


Scusa ma che centra.....? Honolulu è un posto che ho detto IO a caso per far passare il concetto....
Uno poi non si trasferisce a Bonga Bonga così....tanto per fare, no? tanto più se ha due figli!!!!
Credo che il suo discorso fosse che visto che è successo il disastro era pronto a resettare tutto e fare quello che avrebbe potuto farmi stare tranquilla!


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Nella maggior parte dei casi, per me è una frase di circostanza. un frase detta per paura delle conseguenze, per paura di essere lasciati, per paura di restare soli.



Anche per me. Il terreno solito e solido scappa da sotto i piedi e si tira come si può per evitarlo: cosa c'è di meglio che dire ciò che l'altro si vuol sentir dire magari con un carico da 90?


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Scusa ma che centra.....? Honolulu è un posto che ho detto IO a caso per far passare il concetto....
> Uno poi non si trasferisce a Bonga Bonga così....tanto per fare, no? tanto più se ha due figli!!!!
> Credo che il suo discorso fosse che visto che è successo il disastro era pronto a resettare tutto e fare quello che avrebbe potuto farmi stare tranquilla!



Deve resettare il cervello (e il pisello) non cambiare città.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Perché vi considerate così poco?
Tradire non significa buttare il tradito in un cassonetto.
È vero che il tradito e la relazione con il tradito sono importanti.
Non vedo perché dovete svalutarvi da soli.
Si tradisce perché la relazione principale la si vuole, altrimenti si lascerebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché vi considerate così poco?
> Tradire non significa buttare il tradito in un cassonetto.
> È vero che il tradito e la relazione con il tradito sono importanti.
> Non vedo perché dovete svalutarvi da soli.
> Si tradisce perché la relazione principale la si vuole, altrimenti si lascerebbe.


sono stanca di quotarti


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' hanno possibilità di ricavarsi spazi per poter agire indisturbati.



UNA mia conoscente anni fa ha convissuto (part-time) con un agente di  commercio 'separato'.

BEN 7 ANNI.

natale pasqua e ferie lei li passava dai genitori che non avrebbero mai accettato un separato ......20 anni fa....

per scoprire una volta libera da impegni che lui e' sempre stato sposato.

Si era trovato l'amante ideale e  risparmiava  pure le spese di albergo. 
Amica a  Milano   consorte in Toscana.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> UNA mia conoscente anni fa ha convissuto (part-time) con un agente di  commercio 'separato'.
> 
> BEN 7 ANNI.
> 
> ...


Eh ma appunto certe professioni sono " ideali" :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> UNA mia conoscente anni fa ha convissuto (part-time) con un agente di  commercio 'separato'.
> 
> BEN 7 ANNI.
> 
> ...


Chiedo venia: OT!
E' da mò che te lo voglio dire...
Ma io muoio ogni volta che leggo te che esordisci con "un mio conoscente"...:rotfl:


----------



## Divì (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché vi considerate così poco?
> Tradire non significa buttare il tradito in un cassonetto.
> È vero che il tradito e la relazione con il tradito sono importanti.
> Non vedo perché dovete svalutarvi da soli.
> Si tradisce perché la relazione principale la si vuole, altrimenti si lascerebbe.


:quoto:


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiedo venia: OT!
> E' da mò che te lo voglio dire...
> Ma io muoio ogni volta che leggo te che esordisci con "un mio conoscente"...:rotfl:



Che devo dire?

Era l'amica del cuore di mia sorella.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che devo dire?
> 
> Era l'amica del cuore di mia sorella.


Non sa che io mi trattengo. Me ne hanno appena raccontata una ai confini della realtà.


----------



## Ingenuo (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> UNA mia conoscente anni fa ha convissuto (part-time) con un agente di  commercio 'separato'.
> 
> BEN 7 ANNI.
> 
> ...


La realtà supera SEMPRE la fantasia:mexican:


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> La realtà supera SEMPRE la fantasia:mexican:



A chi  lo dici!


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che devo dire?
> 
> Era l'amica del cuore di mia sorella.


Semplicemente dicevo che mi fai ridere...


----------



## albertococo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ciao
> ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno che abbia passato quello che sto passando io perchè mi è crollato il mondo addosso e non so come tirarlo su.
> Ho 37 anni e da sei sto/stavo con il mio uomo.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti io ero presa da un altro e lui ha fatto l'IMPOSSIBILE per avermi e alla fine c'è riuscito con grazia, pazienza infinita e dedizione!
> ...


L'uomo che tradisce chiede sempre perdono ma perde il pelo ma non il vizio!


----------



## Tessa (27 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sa che io mi trattengo. Me ne hanno appena raccontata una ai confini della realtà.


Be' spara,dai raccontacela....


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché vi considerate così poco?
> Tradire non significa buttare il tradito in un cassonetto.
> È vero che il tradito e la relazione con il tradito sono importanti.
> Non vedo perché dovete svalutarvi da soli.
> Si tradisce perché la relazione principale la si vuole, altrimenti si lascerebbe.



non si tratta di "svalutare"; io ti parlo per la mia esperienza, ma per quanto mi riguarda erano solo belle parole. La relazione principale la si vuole, secondo me, perché lasciando si resta soli. e allora si resta a casa per abitudine, affetto, paura di restare soli, non lo so. ma se la relazione principale la si volesse davvero allora non si tradirebbe.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non si tratta di "svalutare"; io ti parlo per la mia esperienza, ma per quanto mi riguarda erano solo belle parole. La relazione principale la si vuole, secondo me, perché lasciando si resta soli. e allora si resta a casa per abitudine, affetto, paura di restare soli, non lo so. ma *se la relazione principale la si volesse davvero allora non si tradirebbe*.


Sono d'accordo. Per lasciare la relazione principale con tutti gli annessi e connessi ci vogliono due maroni tanto, e chi tradisce non ce li ha di default. Perchè se ce li avesse, nel caso di tradimento per sentimento, romperebbe prima e poi si vivrebbe la sua storia alla luce del sole. Ma rompere significa assumersi delle responsabilità grosse sotto tanti punti di vista ed è molto più semplice e comodo tenere in caldo ciò che si ha, rassicurante e foriero di stabilità,  e razzolare alla ricerca del brivido mancante. A volte penso che certe relazioni, se si fosse liberi, neanche si prenderebbero in considerazione e assumono fascino proprio perchè clandestine.
 Da impegnati comunque si ha meno libertà di scelta non foss'altro per il tipo di vita che si conduce, perlopiù in coppia, dunque ogni scarrafone diventa bello nella nebbia della routine. Avevo anche letto di uno studio americano che ha rilevato che nella maggior parte dei casi l'amante è quasi sempre fisicamente meno prestante del coniuge. Le mie esperienze, dirette e indirette, me lo confermano. A voi risulta?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Be' spara,dai raccontacela....


Una torna con il bimbo dalla clinica dove ha appena partorito. Il marito l'accoglie dicendo che ha un'altra e la lascia.
Però, visto che lei ha bisogno di un aiuto per il bambino e che avrebbe preso una babysitter, si offre di rimanere da separati in casa e aiutare per il bambino ALLO STESSO PREZZO DELLA BABYSITTER.


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una torna con il bimbo dalla clinica dove ha appena partorito. Il marito l'accoglie dicendo che ha un'altra e la lascia.
> Però, visto che lei ha bisogno di un aiuto per il bambino e che avrebbe preso una babysitter, si offre di rimanere da separati in casa e aiutare per il bambino ALLO STESSO PREZZO DELLA BABYSITTER.


Io non la pagherei... eccheccazzo:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non la pagherei... eccheccazzo:rotfl:


Per me è il migliore...stronzo che ho sentito.


----------



## Ingenuo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Avevo anche letto di uno studio americano che ha rilevato che nella maggior parte dei casi l'amante è quasi sempre fisicamente meno prestante del coniuge. Le mie esperienze, dirette e indirette, me lo confermano. A voi risulta?


Direi che è piuttosto da pirla tradire il coniuge con uno/una più brutto/a


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Direi che è piuttosto da pirla tradire il coniuge con uno/una più brutto/a


Dipende da cosa cerchi e direi che più bello o più brutto è davvero irrilevante.


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Direi che è piuttosto da pirla tradire il coniuge con uno/una più brutto/a


Mah...io sono stata indubbiamente più cessa e pure più figa...non è mica una regola.

Edit: e trovarsi un'amante più cessa non vuol dire essere pirla.


----------



## Ingenuo (27 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa cerchi e direi che più bello o più brutto è davvero irrilevante.


Io non tradirei mai con una più brutta. Punti di vista diversi


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io non tradirei mai con una più brutta. Punti di vista diversi



Se ti piace trovi il bello anche in una che è brutta per altri.
Non tradiresti mai con una che non ti piace.
Lapalissiano.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io non tradirei mai con una più brutta. Punti di vista diversi


Esigenze diverse


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io non tradirei mai con una più brutta. Punti di vista diversi


Ma più brutta rispetto a cosa?
Una che ha il naso più grosso della tua compagna è out?
Una che ha meno tette? Una che ha della cellulite? Una che ha i capelli spenti?
Brutta rispetto a cosa se non ad un tuo gusto personale?
Brutta oggettivamente? Maddeche?
Chiedo perchè davvero non capisco...
Non stiamo parlando di quarti di bue, ma di persone...e le persone ti piacciono a prescindere dal naso grosso.
Se poi ti fermi all'ideale greco allora bon, manco parliamo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io non tradirei mai con una più brutta. Punti di vista diversi


E già perché con il cervello che ti ritrovi pensi pure di essere nella condizione di poter scegliere?tu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:devi essere sto gran figo poi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:FAI DISCORSI DA QUINTA elementare,come si vede che non sei andato oltre....la quinta elementare.....


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io non tradirei mai con una più brutta. Punti di vista diversi


Se una sa farti chiudere la vena, brutta, più brutta, più bella chi cazzo se ne frega....


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...io sono stata indubbiamente più cessa e pure più figa...non è mica una regola.
> 
> Edit: e trovarsi un'amante più cessa non vuol dire essere pirla.


cessa o figa è relativo, se parliamo di bellezza sono tante piccole cose che ti portano a dire .... quella me la voglio portare a letto... e spesso non lo pensi neanche... succede e basta.


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Esatto*



Uroboro ha detto:


> Se una sa farti chiudere la vena, brutta, più brutta, più bella chi cazzo se ne frega....



Esatto,femminilità,sensualità....cosa c'entrano con l'essere brutta o bella?


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,femminilità,sensualità....cosa c'entrano con l'essere brutta o bella?


Io parlerei di particolari... ci sono dei particolari fisici che... ti mandano via di testa.. dettagli.. che valgono tutto il resto


----------



## Ingenuo (27 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E già perché con il cervello che ti ritrovi pensi pure di essere nella condizione di poter scegliere?tu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:devi essere sto gran figo poi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:FAI DISCORSI DA QUINTA elementare,come si vede che non sei andato oltre....la quinta elementare.....


Se ce l'ha fatta un sacco di merda come te a raccattare una moglie e poi a tradirla (venendo poi qua a chiedere alle donne di diventare "Oscuro girls" isolando quelle che non aderivano) ce la possono fare tutti!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Io parlerei di particolari... ci sono dei particolari fisici che... *ti mandano via di testa..* dettagli.. che valgono tutto il resto




...addirittura via di testa?
Faccio ancora fatica a vedervi come esseri così vulnerabili.
Evidentemente, invece...siete proprio così. 
Bhò.


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...addirittura via di testa?
> Faccio ancora fatica a vedervi come esseri così vulnerabili.
> Evidentemente, invece...siete proprio così.
> Bhò.


Ci sono un paio di cosette che davvero mi mandano in tilt... ovvio resto sempre molto consapevole... non è che dopo mi dico "ommioddio ma cosa ho fatto" assolutamente... ma ci sono quei dettagli che proprio... un'assaggio almeno tocca farlo  E la bellezza non l'ho proprio citata :up:


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Ci sono un paio di cosette che davvero mi mandano in tilt... ovvio resto sempre molto consapevole... non è che dopo mi dico "ommioddio ma cosa ho fatto" assolutamente... ma ci sono quei dettagli che proprio... un'assaggio almeno tocca farlo  E la bellezza non l'ho proprio citata :up:


Tipo!?


----------



## Diletta (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Ci sono un paio di cosette che davvero mi mandano in tilt... ovvio resto sempre molto consapevole... non è che dopo mi dico "ommioddio ma cosa ho fatto" assolutamente... ma ci sono quei dettagli che proprio... *un'assaggio almeno tocca farlo*  E la bellezza non l'ho proprio citata :up:




Sei un assaggiatore di professione? 
A questo punto devi vuotare il sacco...non puoi farci stare così!


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Se ce l'ha fatta un sacco di merda come te a raccattare una moglie e poi a tradirla (venendo poi qua a chiedere alle donne di diventare "Oscuro girls" isolando quelle che non aderivano) ce la possono fare tutti!:rotfl::rotfl:



Ecco pensa un pò....tu neanche quello,giri per il forum a fare il buffone,quando si capisce da lontano quanto tu possa essere un povero disgraziato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotflvviamente non ti sei cancellato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e ovviamente sacco di merda ci penseresti 10 volte a dirmelo da vicino....ma dietro un pc so tutti leoni sopratutto i coglioni...e tu sei da podio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:come coglione ovviamente.


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sei un assaggiatore di professione?
> A questo punto devi vuotare il sacco...non puoi farci stare così!


Le debolezze non si raccontano..... e io sono un malato incurabile


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tipo!?


Farmi prendere per maniaco fissato così subito....... uno uno te lo dico... il profumo o ancora meglio l'odore.... basta.


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Uroboro ha detto:


> Le debolezze non si raccontano..... e io sono un malato incurabile



Siamo in due,io mi sto disintossicando.....ma faccio fatica...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Farmi prendere per maniaco fissato così subito....... uno uno te lo dico... il profumo o ancora meglio l'odore.... basta.


Non sei solo, credo


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sei solo, credo


non ho dubbi


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Farmi prendere per maniaco fissato così subito....... uno uno te lo dico... il profumo o ancora meglio l'odore.... basta.


No ma per carità...
E' tanto per parlare...
L'odore vale per tutti, è una delle prime cose che colpiscono, anche inconsciamente, di una persona. Siamo animali, ci si nasa...


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> ci si nasa...


scusa ma sto ancora ridendo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ho detto di aver scoperto chi sa cosa... sono tutte sicuramente banalità ma sono quelle che piacciono a me....


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> scusa ma sto ancora ridendo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ho detto di aver scoperto chi sa cosa... sono tutte sicuramente banalità ma sono quelle che piacciono a me....


Cazzo ridi?!


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Farmi prendere per maniaco fissato così subito....... uno uno te lo dico... il profumo o ancora meglio l'odore.... basta.


c'è un 3d che si chiama "l'angolo della perversione", sta in privèè credo...vai lì e racconta se ti va...


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> c'è un 3d che si chiama "l'angolo della perversione", sta in privèè credo...vai lì e racconta se ti va...


No...in Amore e Sesso.
Quando sono thread imbecilli sono miei...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...in Amore e Sesso.
> Quando sono thread imbecilli sono miei...:rotfl:


non è affatto imbecille  anzi ora vado...


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzo ridi?!


quando ho letto il tuo ci si nasa... non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare a due persone che passano la serata ad annusarsi reciprocamente tipo cani... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> quando ho letto il tuo ci si nasa... non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare a due persone che passano la serata ad annusarsi reciprocamente tipo cani... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oh...senti un po'...a me affondare il naso nella pelle (ho detto pelle!!!) di un uomo mi manda giù di testa, è inebriante... E dovremmo imparare un po' tutti dai cani! 
Questo quando ci si piace...però è anche vero che alcune persone hanno un odore che ti entra nel cervello ancor prima di sfiorarsi. Ed è qualcosa di impercettibile. Non parlo di profumi chimici ovviamente...


----------



## tullio (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> (...)
> Comunque ho la fortuna di avere i motel vicini.
> Pure mia moglie.


Grande Danny! 
L'autoironia è davvero l'unica via per sopravvivere


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...senti un po'...a me affondare il naso nella pelle (ho detto pelle!!!) di un uomo mi manda giù di testa, è inebriante... E dovremmo imparare un po' tutti dai cani!
> Questo quando ci si piace...però è anche vero che alcune persone hanno un odore che ti entra nel cervello ancor prima di sfiorarsi. Ed è qualcosa di impercettibile. Non parlo di profumi chimici ovviamente...


Sono il primo a dire che è una sensazione bellissima (ovvio io parlo di donne), e l'odore della pelle e del sudore di una donna è qualcosa che prende gli istinti primordiali.... ma detta con il termine che hai usato tu... è stato esilarante...

Però si fondamentalmente siamo umani... olfatto e gusto sono tra gli aspetti più importanti... certo il secondo se ti piace lo scopri quando sei già avanti.... non è che conosci una e gli dici "scusa posso assaggiare?" :rotfl:


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si tradisce perché la relazione principale la si vuole, altrimenti si lascerebbe.


La si vuole.. Diciamo che è la cosa più semplice e facile.


----------

